# Nyctophobia 2014



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

_I've been absent from this wonderful community for a while, so allow me to reintroduce myself..._

I run a haunt on Long Island, NY called *Nyctophobia*. My passion for haunting began very young, but I really got started in 2004 at an attraction called *The Spooky Walk*, where I was lucky enough to run my own exhibit called *The Black Woods* for a few years. (2006, 2007, 2008)

In 2010, I went off on my own to open *Nyctophobia*. At first, it had a more traditional approach in terms of physical structure, but a more experimental approach in terms of scares. Billing ourselves as interactive theater, as opposed to a haunted house, we've produced an entirely new show each year. (2010, 2011, 2012)

Our 2013 show was perhaps a bit too ambitious and didn't quite capture our guests' imaginations as we hoped it would, and I just wasn't inspired to share it here with you, but our 2014 show certainly made up for it. It was easily my favorite of the shows we've produced, which was a mutual feeling from almost all of this year's guests.

I'm very proud and excited to return here to HauntForum, where I used to spend hours after school instead of doing my homework, so I would love for you to take a few minutes to browse some of this year's reviews and watch the excellent Huffington Post segment. Thank you!

*HUFFINGTON POST*








HuffPost Live takes you inside our 2014 show in this all-access segment.
*WATCH SEGMENT*

*REVIEWS*








"Nyctophobia 2014 is a remarkable experience that takes fringe theater into a whole new level."
*FULL REVIEW*









"If I was not thoroughly creeped out by the first 90% of the haunt, the ending climax was enough to push me over the edge with understated acting that ranks with the best that I've experienced."
*FULL REVIEW*









"[Nyctophobia is] on point in every direction and with that they are able to immerse you in an enchanting, cinematic universe."
*FULL REVIEW*









"I found myself re-evaluating how I viewed relationships in my own life. Nyctophobia will get you to think about things that you prefer not to think about."
*FULL REVIEW*


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I also did two interviews about Nyctophobia this year!

*INTERVIEWS*








"What started like any other attraction has skillfully evolved into one of NY's best interactive haunts, and it probably has the better of the attraction names in the state. I'm talking about Nyctophobia." FULL ARTICLE









Jeff Rubin recently had Nyctophobia creator Eric Striffler on his podcast to discuss why we like to be scared, "extreme" haunted houses, and the unique shows that we produce each year.
*LISTEN*


----------



## testhauntedhouse (Mar 23, 2014)

What was the basic premise? Do you have any plans to bring nyctophobia back during the year or as a haunted house structure based around a story?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

testhauntedhouse said:


> What was the basic premise? Do you have any plans to bring nyctophobia back during the year or as a haunted house structure based around a story?


This year's theme was love. Many guests left saying they felt themes of "obsession" and "regret" and, most commonly, "lost love" so I think we really nailed the execution. The broad concept was that you were going inside the mind of a man and trying to find his memories, so it begins very dark and hazy with brief flashes of the memories that slowly become clearer as you progress. One of my favorite ways we got this across was by forcing guests to maneuver while wearing scratched-up work goggles that sort of allowed you to see, but just barely. By the end, the rooms are well-lit and you're interacting with actors rather than trying to find your way around in the dark.

This year's show meant so much to me, and connected with so many people on a level I was obviously hoping for but really not expecting, so I'm considering bringing elements of it back for a smaller show before the 2015 Halloween season.


----------



## testhauntedhouse (Mar 23, 2014)

That sounds awesome! We're working on an event for the spring/summer out here in California that is sort of a scavenger hunt mixed with interactive theatre. Don't worry though, we're running in a bit of a different direction with it.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

testhauntedhouse said:


> That sounds awesome! We're working on an event for the spring/summer out here in California that is sort of a scavenger hunt mixed with interactive theatre. Don't worry though, we're running in a bit of a different direction with it.


I've seen lots of different and unique shows popping up over the last few years, I think it's great! I love to attend them, so the more the merrier. I don't get out to California as often but if I'm ever in the neighborhood at the right time...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember when you posted Nyctophobia before, was it 2 years ago, and I thought it quite unique*. *Glad to see you are at it again*.
*


----------



## testhauntedhouse (Mar 23, 2014)

Eric Striffler said:


> I've seen lots of different and unique shows popping up over the last few years, I think it's great! I love to attend them, so the more the merrier. I don't get out to California as often but if I'm ever in the neighborhood at the right time...


Your ticket will be here!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> I remember when you posted Nyctophobia before, was it 2 years ago, and I thought it quite unique*. *Glad to see you are at it again*.
> *


I'm so glad I've been posting here through the years, it's nice to look back and see how far everything has come. Gonna make sure I'm on here more ahead of the 2015 season!


----------

